# Rollenbügel klappt immer um



## druide (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich habe irgendwie ein komisches Problem mit dem Rollenbügel meiner Spro RedArc . Immer wenn ich versuche ganz weit auszuwerfen klappt automatisch beim Auswerfen der Bügel wieder zurück und mein Köder samt Stahlvorfach reißen ab. Warum klappt der Bügel automatisch zurück ? 

Ein anderes Problem habe ich mit meiner geflochtenen Schnur. Beim Einholen hört m an , wie die Schnur durch die Ringe laufen( Reibung )  oder ist das auch die Rolle ?


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Da wird die Feder am Schnurfangbügel ausgeleiert sein und mit einer neuen Feder wird es
wieder gehen.Das Geräusch beim einholen wird wie du schon vermutest,von den Rutenringen her kommen,könnte allerdings auch das Schnurlaufröllchen der Rolle sein,da hilft ein Tropfen Öl.

taxidermist


----------



## Topic (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Also beim Rollenbügel kann es auch sein das die befestigungsschraube lose ist.Ich schraube meine immer nach da bei denen es mir nicht gefällt und klapp dann mit der Hand den Bügel um, wenn der Bügel aber von selbst umklappen sollte muss man aufpassen das man die schraube nicht zu fest dreht.Zu den Geräuschen das kann an den Günden kiegen die Taxidermist gesagt hat oder an der Schnur selbst.

Topic


----------



## Fear no fish (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Moin!

Das scheint wirklich ein Spro-Problem zu sein.Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal eine neue Nova,bei der das gleiche Problem auftrat.
Die Rolle war neu und bei Feuerfrei klappte der Bügel um und....
Habe eine neue Feder bekommen,was aber komischerweise auch nicht geholfen hat.
Die Rolle ging retour,ich bekam eine neue und alles war gut.
Das Teil wirft heute noch einwandfrei bei Gewaltwürfen.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## donlotis (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Also von der RedArc höre ich das zum ersten Mal. Ist eigentlich eher eine Technium-Spezialität...
Und die alte DAM Quick 550 hatte auch dann und wann dieses Problem. 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## druide (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

also kann ich das irgendwas gegen machen ? Oder die Rolle einfch umtauschen ? Habe sie erst nen halbes jahr und habe erst 2-3 mal mit ih geangelt !


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Das liegt an nem zu ruckartigen Wurfstil. Diese versch... Alukurbel von den Dingern ist so schwer, dass beim Werfen die rolle von selbst dreht durch die entstehenden Fliehkräfte. Wenn man dann eine Rolle hat, die relativ leicht umschlägt... 

War früher beim Brandungsangeln ein echtes Problem und es gab zig mehr oder weniger gute Konstruktionen um das zu verhindern.

Wobei imo das Beste war. da gar keine Automatik zu haben, siehe die grossen Daiwa in der Hochpreisliga. Da kann man den Bügel nur manuell klappen.

Da Du die Automatik aber vermutlich nicht ausbauen willst, hilft nur die Rolle beim Auswurf irgendwie festzusetzen (mit nem Eimachgummi oder so) oder halt nen Sauberen Wurfstil zu lernen.

Helfen kann auch, die Kurbel vorm Gewaltwurf immer in die Vorderste Position drehen. (also die, wo sie sonst durch die Fliehkraft hingedreht würde.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## druide (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Die Red und Blue Arcs haben eine Rotorbrems da dürfe das umklappen durch die Fliehkraft doch gar nicht auftreten , oder !?


----------



## druide (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

aber mir ist gerade aufgefallen , dass man den Bügel nicht in jeder position komplett umklappen kann bis es klick macht . ist das normal ?


----------



## donlotis (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Das ist normal, in einer einzigen bestimmten Position geht das nicht. Und dann sollte man es auch nicht forcieren.
Wenn Du noch die Möglichkeit hast die Rolle problemlos zurückzugeben, würde ich das machen. Bei einer Neuen sollte dieses (seltene) Problem nicht mehr auftauchen.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## druide (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

ja aber wenn du sagst , dass es normal ist !? Vieleicht habe ich genau bei dieser Position versucht mit voller kraft auszwerfen und dann ist der bügel zurück geklappt !


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

In der einen von dir angesprochenen Position geht der Bügel einfach nicht auf und wenn doch,dann mit einem deutlichen Geräusch,dann ist die Rolle auch hin.Irgendwo gibt es da
einen Stift der den Bügel wieder umklappen lässt,der sitzt genau an der Stelle,an welcher
du ihn nicht aufklappen kannst.
An deiner Stelle,würde ich die Rolle,wenn noch Garantie drauf ist,einfach umtauschen und
mir weiter keinen Kopp machen!
Mir ist das auch schon passiert,mit einer sehr teuren Rolle und das hat mich eine ebenso
teure Daiwa Rute gekostet.Diese ist nämlich ungefähr 3 Würfe später gebrochen!

Taxidermist


----------



## druide (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

kann ich die auch ohne den orginalen karton umtauschen ?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Das wichtigste ist die Rechnung,du hast ja schließlich eine Rolle gekauft und keinen Karton!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*



druide schrieb:


> Die Red und Blue Arcs haben eine Rotorbrems da dürfe das umklappen durch die Fliehkraft doch gar nicht auftreten , oder !?


Das passiert bei einer solchen Rolle, die 100% in Ordnung ist, auch NIE.
Ich empfehle auch den Umtausch, weil bei der beschriebenen Rolle die Rotorbremse nicht korrekt zu funktionieren scheint. Man kann es auch testen, beim Bügelaufklappen darf sich der Rotor nicht mehr so einfach mit der Hand weiterdrehen lassen, muß richtig gehemmt sein.

Bei der großen Nachfrage nach RedArcs häufen sich gerade bei denen nicht 100% ordentliche Modelle, das war schon Thema in mehreren Threads.


----------



## druide (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

von hand lässt er sich aber nicht weiterdrehen bei aufgeklappten bügel !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Das hört sich doch positiv an, der Rotor sollte dann auch nicht mehr weiterlaufen können.

Kommst Du irgendwie beim Extrem-Weit-Wurf dagegen oder sowas? Wurfstil? 
Passiert es bei nicht ganz so extrem-maximal reinhauen auch?

Die Möglichkeit, daß der Bügel an den beiden seitlichen Lager-Verschraubungen locker geworden sein könnte, ist auch noch eine zu kontrollierende Möglichkeit, eine zeitlang war das mal sehr verbreitet ab Werksmontage #t.


----------



## druide (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

passiert eigentlich immer nur wenn ich versuche richtig weit zu werfen !


----------



## druide (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Rolle wurde heute eingeschickt !?


----------



## zanderzone (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rollenbügel klappt immer um*

Hab keinen Beitrag gelesen, wurde deshalb schon 500 mal geschrieben, aber trotzdem: Sprungfeder schrott! Kannste so auswechseln lassen!

mfg
zanderzone


----------

